# Pics from down under



## Ripandsplit (Oct 12, 2019)

Gday fellas
Just joined after many hours scrolling through photos and the endless threads full of great info on anything timber and 2 cycle related, absolutly love this site.
So i thought i would start a little thread of a few photos of some of the work ive done and just keep adding each week for those who are interested.
I hope ive got this thread in the right spot forgive me if its not. 
1st photo is of 2 large girth silvertop stringy barks
2nd is a load of firewood grade logs
3rd photo it doesnt often snow where we are so it was a good photo opportunity


----------



## Cowboy254 (Oct 23, 2019)

Where's this weeks pics?


----------



## lowandslow (Oct 23, 2019)

Ripandsplit said:


> Gday fellas
> Just joined after many hours scrolling through photos and the endless threads full of great info on anything timber and 2 cycle related, absolutly love this site.
> So i thought i would start a little thread of a few photos of some of the work ive done and just keep adding each week for those who are interested.
> I hope ive got this thread in the right spot forgive me if its not.
> ...


Welcome aboard ripandsplit, ever been to Iowa?


----------



## Ripandsplit (Oct 25, 2019)

Ahh yes.
Sorry for the late pictures and poor quality.
Been flat out filling orders 
First photo is of one of the log dumps we are working out of with a few logs racked out ready to dress and grade 
Second photo is of a load of top grade saw logs .
Thanks for the comments and the welcome.
And unfortunately i have never had the pleausre of visting Idaho. Maybe one day ill be lucky enough to visit the U.S but i dont think it will be for awhile. Hope you are all well .


----------



## Ripandsplit (Oct 25, 2019)

Cowboy254 said:


> Where's this weeks pics?


Done and dusted


----------



## Ripandsplit (Oct 25, 2019)

lowandslow said:


> Welcome aboard ripandsplit, ever been to Iowa?


Ahh bugger i said Idaho . DOH sorry about that. And no ive never been to Iowa either . Never been many places really ! Hope your well in over there. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Cowboy254 (Oct 25, 2019)

Whereabouts in NSW? I'm about an hour south of Albury.


----------



## lowandslow (Oct 25, 2019)

Ripandsplit said:


> Ahh yes.
> Sorry for the late pictures and poor quality.
> Been flat out filling orders
> First photo is of one of the log dumps we are working out of with a few logs racked out ready to dress and grade
> ...


No no not Idaho, Im in Iowa . Idaho has potatoes Iowa has corn


----------



## lowandslow (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Cowboy254 (Oct 25, 2019)

Haven't been to Iowa. Been to California, Nevada, Texas, Massachusetts, Maine, Vermont, Hawaii and New Hampshire. More importantly, what sort of trees are there in Iowa?


----------



## Ripandsplit (Nov 1, 2019)

Cowboy254 said:


> Whereabouts in NSW? I'm about an hour south of Albury.


Near taree mate. Most of out time comes from the tablelands tho. All high alltitude stuff painful to work with but some nice logs about


----------



## Ripandsplit (Nov 1, 2019)

lowandslow said:


> View attachment 768285


Hahaha i like that potatos and corn referance . My appologies and a very good map might i add . Very good for a geographicly ignorant australian such as my self .


----------



## Ripandsplit (Nov 1, 2019)

This weeks pictures.
First photo is an in cab shot looking in to section of our harvest plan we were working on 
Second photo is ny ugly mug and the skidder work mate decided it was a good idea so it goes into this weeks collection 
Thanks for following this thread everyone appreciate it.


----------



## Bwildered (Nov 9, 2019)

Ripandsplit said:


> This weeks pictures.
> First photo is an in cab shot looking in to section of our harvest plan we were working on
> Second photo is ny ugly mug and the skidder work mate decided it was a good idea so it goes into this weeks collection
> Thanks for following this thread everyone appreciate it.


Welcome, why are the tyres on back to front on the skidder?


----------



## Cowboy254 (Nov 9, 2019)

Bwildered said:


> Welcome, why are the tyres on back to front on the skidder?



Southern hemisphere. You gotta look at it upside down .


----------



## Ripandsplit (Nov 9, 2019)

Bwildered said:


> Welcome, why are the tyres on back to front on the skidder?


Thank you for the welcome. And as for the tires on the skidder i wish i had the reason but i dont , i will ask tho . Possibly a slight mix up in the tire shop i honestly dont know


----------



## Ando81 (Nov 9, 2019)

Woo hoo, another Aussie on this cool forum [emoji1303] They’re cool pics mate, I hope the fires aren’t impacting your safety or your ability to work [emoji51]


----------



## Ripandsplit (Nov 14, 2019)

Ando81 said:


> Woo hoo, another Aussie on this cool forum [emoji1303] They’re cool pics mate, I hope the fires aren’t impacting your safety or your ability to work [emoji51]


Ahah more the merrier i say ! Yea well we have had one patch burnt out it was nearly done anyway and yea jusr masses of smoke. Dont know whats worse smoke or dust , either way im over choking on both . Hope all is well in your bush mate will have some more dust. I mean photos at end of the week. take care to all swing on saws . Everyone safe Everyday


----------



## Cowboy254 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ripandsplit said:


> So i thought i would start a little thread of a few photos of some of the work ive done and just keep adding each week for those who are interested.



Hey man, you're three months behind.


----------



## Ripandsplit (Feb 18, 2020)

Wow dropped the ball on this didnt i.... and to be honest havent cut a great deal of logs lately they werent barking too dry now cant work a tractor to wet how the seasons change . Anyway a few posts i cut in this photo got more to upload but that wont happen today . And cheers to cowboy for reminding me !!! Keep safe all


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 19, 2020)

Ripandsplit said:


> Wow dropped the ball on this didnt i.... and to be honest havent cut a great deal of logs lately they werent barking too dry now cant work a tractor to wet how the seasons change . Anyway a few posts i cut in this photo got more to upload but that wont happen today . And cheers to cowboy for reminding me !!! Keep safe all


What's with the dots on the splits?


----------



## Ripandsplit (Feb 22, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> What's with the dots on the splits?


They are only to mark the ones counted some have pink on them already which were for another order which was cancelled so they got recounted for another. Saves double counting or missing a post


----------



## Ripandsplit (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Ripandsplit (Jul 13, 2020)

Well ive slept on this thread for long enough ots a wonder it never got pulled down . None the less had abit of time to take a couple of small snaps of a few posts ive been cutting of late.
Not sure if you blokes in the U.S cut fence posts this way but would love to hear if you do so , or how you do so . Hope all are finding so sanity in this mind blowing time we are going through and i hope these pictures put a smile on your face . There is nothing quite like the crack of a nicely tuned saw in the bush . Im sure we can all find peace in that .
Take care all, everyone safe everyday.


----------



## Cowboy254 (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice posts. So once you lever the first one out, can to split the rest off with an axe or is there some special technique?


----------



## Ando81 (Jul 15, 2020)

That is a cool pic for sure. I’m intrigued too as to how the posts get separated [emoji1303]


----------



## Ripandsplit (Jul 15, 2020)

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice posts. So once you lever the first one out, can to split the rest off with an axe or is there some special technique?


And to ando im not sure how to put both your comments here but any who . Yea just rip your billet right around and ive got a bucket of steel splitting wedges . Drive them in pick on one who looks like he will pop and then you can watch the rest and your driving the wedges make sure they split true and dont slab out . Sometimes ill split one out and saw them all out depending on species and limbs in the wood ect. Thanks for keeping up with this photo collection and thanks for your interest much appreciated . If i knrw how to up load a video i could take on to show you . Stay safe all


----------



## Ando81 (Jul 15, 2020)

I’d definitely like to see a video [emoji1305] I think I’ve uploaded a video from my iPhone to the forum through Tapatalk.


----------



## Ripandsplit (Jun 4, 2021)

Well it's been a long time since my last upload so here is a bit of what has been happening since first photo is a log I was gifted for firewood... chain killer 2nd photo is a load of split posts 3rd photo is a piece of white mahogany set up to mill .


----------



## Cowboy254 (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice work. Good to have you back.


----------



## Ripandsplit (Jun 5, 2021)

Cheers mate been awhile.......


----------

